# RIP - Eric's Grandma



## EricNoah (Jan 22, 2007)

Nettie Hoguieson, my grandmother and the inspiration for "Grandma's rule" at EN World, passed away earlier today at a nursing home in northern Wisconsin.  She had battled cancer for the past couple of years and outlived various doctors' predictions of her death.  My mother and father took care of her in their home for about a year, then moved her to a nursing home a few months go when caring for her became a full-time job, and she was happy and comfortable until the end.  

Grandma was preceded in death by her husband (my grandfather) Merlin Hoguieson; and one of her daughters (my aunt) Marsha Hauge.  She is survived by her other daughter (my mother) Cheryl Noah, four grandchildren, and six great-grandchildren.

It gives me great comfort to know that she is now in a better place, and that she lives on in spirit in the hearts of those who knew and loved her.  I know there are many here at EN World who had a special regard for her, particularly those who were so very thoughtful in sending her postcards and holiday cards a couple of years ago.  If the EN World forums are, at least in part, my legacy, they are also hers.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this Eric.


----------



## Wystan (Jan 22, 2007)

You and yours will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 22, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jan 22, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.  It's kind of nice, however, that in some small way she'll live on here forever.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 22, 2007)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> It's kind of nice, however, that in some small way she'll live on here forever.




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## werk (Jan 22, 2007)

You and your family have my condolences.

Take care.


----------



## Dimwhit (Jan 22, 2007)

I think a moment of silence before everyone's gaming session this week is in order. Seriously.

My condolences, Eric.


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Eric. My condolences.

joe b.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2007)

My family's thoughts and consolations are with you and your family Eric. I am particularly glad to hear that she was happy and comfortable until the end.


----------



## Nareau (Jan 22, 2007)

It's good to hear she was happy and well-loved until the end.  Sounds like she's got a great family, and that she will be deeply missed.

While I suspect she never played a RPG in her life, she's probably one of the best-known figures of the gaming industry because of this site.  Her iconic presence on this board has kept thousands of young people behaving themselves on the Net, and that's something to be proud of (even if she had no direct hand in it).

Godspeed, Eric's Grandma.

Nareau


----------



## John Crichton (Jan 22, 2007)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> My condolences, Eric.  It's kind of nice, however, that in some small way she'll live on here forever.



 I couldn't have said it any better.

Eric - My best to you and your family.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 22, 2007)

Nareau said:
			
		

> While I suspect she never played a RPG in her life...




Oddly, that's not true.  I lived in the same town as her for a few years of my life, and it was during that time that I was introduced to D&D.  Though she was a pretty religious person, she didn't seem to have too much of a problem with the idea of it.  And I do vaguely recall trying to have her play for a bit.  The only thing I remember is she kept pronouncing the word _ogre _ as ... _orgy_.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and Kira, Eric. I think it's a wonderful thing that she was able to be a part of your life for so long. Thank you for kind of making her a part of ours, as well.


----------



## FickleGM (Jan 22, 2007)

You have my most heartfelt condolences, Eric.


----------



## Henrix (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that, Eric.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Eric.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Jan 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and yours.


----------



## Mycanid (Jan 23, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Oddly, that's not true.  I lived in the same town as her for a few years of my life, and it was during that time that I was introduced to D&D.  Though she was a pretty religious person, she didn't seem to have too much of a problem with the idea of it.  And I do vaguely recall trying to have her play for a bit.




Sounds like a wonderful lady Eric ... I am truly sorry you have lost her.

May she continue to live in a much better life and may you join her there one day!


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jan 23, 2007)

My deepest sympathies on your loss.  ENWorld wouldn't have been the same without her.


----------



## JoeBlank (Jan 23, 2007)

Cross posting my comments from CM, as the seem more appropriate here:

Sorry to hear of her passing, Eric. Glad to hear she lived such a full life, and you seem to be taking things in the best possible way.

Her spirit lives on as the guiding inspiration to well-mannered behavior on messageboards everywhere.


----------



## taig (Jan 23, 2007)

You have my condolences too.


----------



## elforcelf (Jan 23, 2007)

My condolences.  If you need to zephyrmev@aol.com.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 23, 2007)

She was a grandma to all of us.

My deepest sentiments, Eric.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear it, Eric. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## sydbar (Jan 23, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 23, 2007)

Peace to you and yours, Eric.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 23, 2007)

Eric, I'm so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## was (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry..........


----------



## Nyaricus (Jan 23, 2007)

Eric, I'm really sorry to hear of this. I hope you and your family will be able to move on from this and remeber the good times you shared with your grandmother.

wishing you well,
--N


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh, jeez.  Eric, I'm sorry to hear that.  Don't forget you have many, many friends here if you need them.


----------



## megamania (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss.  I'm sure she is happy and more comfortable where she has gone.  Keep your head up high.


----------



## Sunglar (Jan 23, 2007)

My deepest sympathies and condolences, we who have enjoyed our grandparents into adulthood are blessed by their wisdom and memories. Best wishes…


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 23, 2007)

I am so sorry Eric.  
her loss makes the ether feel empty tonight.
I know so little of her, but her presence helped make this board 
a community.


----------



## Aaron L (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm sorry


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 23, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that news, Eric. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. She must have had the greatest number of 'proxy grandchildren' in the world


----------



## DaveyJones (Jan 23, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Eric's Grandma.
You have my condolences, Eric.

-- David Temporado


----------



## KidCthulhu (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, Eric.  Thank you so much for sharing this remarkable lady with us.


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 23, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> My condolences to you and Kira, Eric. I think it's a wonderful thing that she was able to be a part of your life for so long. Thank you for kind of making her a part of ours, as well.




Seconded.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 23, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.


----------



## Agamon (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, Eric.  I'm glad to hear her passing was peaceful.  Her legacy of making this site, through you, more civil and enjoyable won't be forgotten.


----------



## Rel (Jan 23, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.  Godspeed Grandma.  You did a lot of good here and will continue to do so.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jan 23, 2007)

Condolences to you and your family, Eric.  If you read the 'Why Enworld' thread, you'll see all the people that list the civility of these boards as a major reason for their continued success, and the 'Grandma Rule' is a big reason why things stay so nice.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 23, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.

May her spirit live on, both here on the boards and, much more importantly, in your heart.

A candle is lit.


----------



## Wycen (Jan 23, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 23, 2007)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I think a moment of silence before everyone's gaming session this week is in order. Seriously.




Yes.

I like the tradition of drinking to Bjorn whenever a gamer dies.  I think we need to drink to Bjorn in honor of Eric's Grandma too.

Because of her iconic influence in this community, she will live on as long as there is an EN World member alive anywhere on the planet, because none of us will ever forget her.

Farewell, Eric's Grandma.


----------



## takyris (Jan 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear that, Eric.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 23, 2007)

I wish I'd seen this earlier.  I'm sorry for your loss, Eric, and hope you and the rest of your family are OK.


----------



## Quasqueton (Jan 23, 2007)

My condolences, as well, Eric.

Quasqueton


----------



## Henry (Jan 23, 2007)

Eric, thank you for sharing a bit of her with us, and I'm sorry to hear of her passing. I'm glad she's at peace, and hope the rest of your family is OK.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jan 23, 2007)

Peace.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 23, 2007)

My condolences.  I feel like I knew here after so many years of invoking her "name".


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, Eric. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Harmon (Jan 23, 2007)

Eric,

You have my family’s condolences, and well wishes.

By the love that you felt for her, and those that passed before her I say- congratulations to her.  She most defiantly is in better health and fitness now, able to spend time with family, and friends that she has not seen in a while.  

Rest easy, Eric, she’s waiting for you to join her, and she expects you to be late.

Again, you have my family’s heart felt.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jan 23, 2007)

*My condolences.*

My condolences to you and your family, Eric.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 23, 2007)

My condolences Eric.


----------



## Ambrus (Jan 23, 2007)

How strange that I should feel attached to a woman I've never met and only know as "Eric's gradma". These boards will never quite be the same knowing that she won't be coming online to check up on us and make certain that we're behaving ourselves.  

My condolences to you and your family for your loss Eric.


----------



## freebfrost (Jan 23, 2007)

My deepest condolences Eric.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind sentiments.


----------



## Richards (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of her passing, but I'm glad it was pain-free.  Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.

And hey, I guess this means she just gained the "celestial" template, right?  I think I'll name my campaign's next celestial in her honor.

I also find it incredibly cool that she was married to a Merlin.  I know I've never met her, but I really, really liked your grandma, Eric.  She will be missed, but I echo the sentiment that she'll always be here on the boards in spirit.

Johnathan


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jan 24, 2007)

My condolences. May Eric's Grandma live on in people's memories!


----------



## Templetroll (Jan 24, 2007)

My condolences and prayers for you and your family.  Your grandma helped you make this a wonderful place.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Jan 24, 2007)

My deepest sympathies.

As someone whose Grandmother was just recently Diagnosed iwth Alzhemer's, I know what you have been going through.

She will be missed by many.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 24, 2007)

I send my heartfelt condolences to you and your family.

I never knew her but she always came across as the most amazing person.

Words fail me..


----------



## WayneLigon (Jan 24, 2007)

Eric, I'm so sorry to hear this, yet happy that she was comfortable and happy right up until the end. So many know only pain and loneliness at the end that it's a comforting thing to know she was surrounded by people that loved her, and was well-cared for.


----------



## Dire Bare (Jan 24, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Oddly, that's not true.  I lived in the same town as her for a few years of my life, and it was during that time that I was introduced to D&D.  Though she was a pretty religious person, she didn't seem to have too much of a problem with the idea of it.  And I do vaguely recall trying to have her play for a bit.  The only thing I remember is she kept pronouncing the word _ogre _ as ... _orgy_.




Heh, that's an awesome story and memory.  I imagine you are already doing this as you seem a real together kind of dude, but keep the good memories like this and she'll always be with you.

My condolences.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jan 24, 2007)

Peace be with you and your family Eric.


----------



## Harker Wade (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.

And let me add that the little bit you shared earlier in the thread about how your grandmother pronunceed Ogre reminded me of how my own grandmother had interesting ways of saying some words. It was a nice smile in a dreary midwestern day!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jan 24, 2007)

My condolences as well, Eric.


----------



## jester47 (Jan 24, 2007)

Rest in peace.
Saddened by your loss.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 24, 2007)

Losing a family member is never easy. I remember when my own grandmother passed away. I was heartbroken.

You have my deepest condolences, Eric.

Robert B.,
a.k.a. Knightfall1972


----------



## BOZ (Jan 24, 2007)

sad news, Eric.


----------



## Menexenus (Jan 24, 2007)

What everyone else has said...

Sincerest condolences.


----------



## Bardsandsages (Jan 24, 2007)

Is there perhaps a charity or organization to which folks could make donations in her memory?


----------



## Singing Smurf (Jan 24, 2007)

My condolences.  I'm glad that her passing was peaceful.


----------



## buzz (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Jan 24, 2007)

Baruch Dayan Emet.

My condolences, Eric. May her soul have an elevation.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss man.
Peace be with you and yours.


----------



## billd91 (Jan 24, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Oddly, that's not true.  I lived in the same town as her for a few years of my life, and it was during that time that I was introduced to D&D.  Though she was a pretty religious person, she didn't seem to have too much of a problem with the idea of it.  And I do vaguely recall trying to have her play for a bit.  The only thing I remember is she kept pronouncing the word _ogre _ as ... _orgy_.




That is totally awesome. Not many grandmothers would be game to give it a whirl.
You have my sympathies, Eric.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jan 24, 2007)

My deepest condolences, whether she knew it or not, she has been a profound influence on this board and set the tone for civility and discussion.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jan 24, 2007)

Deepest condolences Eric.

In a way, if it wasn't for her, we all wouldn't be here.


----------



## mythago (Jan 24, 2007)

Eric, I am so very sorry for your loss.

Is there a memorial fund or charity to which you would like contributions in her honor?


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 24, 2007)

For those kindly suggesting charitable donations, I think a cancer society contribution would be quite appropriate.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jan 24, 2007)

Our deepest condolences Eric.

Scott & Robin (Seri)


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, Eric. My condolences.


----------



## Imperialus (Jan 24, 2007)

really sorry to hear this Eric.  My condolances.  The world would be a better place if everyone had your grandmother looking over their shoulder.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 24, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers will go out to you and your family.  It is never an easy time, but I hope that you find peace.

NLF


----------



## Dragonhelm (Jan 24, 2007)

Eric, my condolences to you and yours.  

God bless.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Jan 24, 2007)

You are very much in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gothenem (Jan 24, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## shaylon (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this.  

Take care of yourself during this difficult time.

-Shay


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 24, 2007)

My condolences on your loss Eric. Speaking on a purely personal level, I too lost someone to cancer a year ago last Friday. My father, Jacob Raymond Seitz, died after a long bout of renal cancer. I can completely understand why you feel that sense of loss. I am glad she died peacefully. In the mean time my sincerest condolences on your loss.


----------



## Baron Opal (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear it Eric. She was a special lady who helped make these boards a daily stop for me.


----------



## Flamewarrior (Jan 24, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.
Be glad, though: she is better than any one of us now, and seems to have done her part on our world wondrously, as could be said of few people.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 24, 2007)

My family and I are sorry for your loss, but we thank you for sharing an import part of your life with us. Grandmas are a unique and important person in our lives and yours was a stellar example of the lot.

Godspeed.


----------



## wolfpunk (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry, to hear of you loss Eric. If it is any consolation, keep in mind that she is in a much better place now, free from any pain or discomfort.

And the legacy of her keeping these boards safe for everyone will live on forever.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 25, 2007)

Very sorry to read about your loss Eric. She will live on in the memories of her loved ones and those of us here at EnWorld.


----------



## beldar1215 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Eric. My condolences.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss. But while I didn't know her personally, I can hazzard that she lived a full and happy life and I hope that all of your memories of her are fond ones.  If anything, she was also (and will continue to be) the Grandma of this entire site. She will be remembered.  

My condolances.


----------



## kroh (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks like she left a lasting impression on the ones who knew her (and the smattering that only knew her by reputation).

Judging by the support for her and you that we've seen, you have well over fifty thousand people hoping that the pain will pass and the memories will be clear for a long time to come.  That is a lot of love coming your way.  I am very sorry for your loss but I wanted to thank you for sharing this bit of your family with us.  It is a great thing to find out that there are good people in the world and you should consider yourself lucky for the time spent with such a person.

I know I felt lucky for the memory of my own grandparents that this thread brought back to the top.  

My deepest sympathies and warmest regards, 
Walt


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family, *EricNoah.*


----------



## Severion (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolenses, I may not post much but i remember the old boards and have never forgotten the one rule that matters.  Her presence wil always be felt here.

<======*wipes a tear*


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric 
   you have my condolences an you in our thoughts an prayers


----------



## Syntallah (Jan 25, 2007)

*Condolences*

My thoughts, and prayers are with you and yours, sir.


----------



## Imhotepthewise (Jan 25, 2007)

Prayers of comfort for your family and Godspeed to your Grandma. May she rest in peace.


----------



## PenguinX (Jan 25, 2007)

Sincere condolences.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric, I am sorry to hear about your grandmother's passing.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## ashockney (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric, 

Thank you for sharing your Grandma with us.

I'm very sorry for your loss.

You will be in our thoughts and prayers.

-Andy


----------



## lrsach01 (Jan 25, 2007)

My deepest sympathies, Eric.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 25, 2007)

A sad event. My condolences are with you and all dear to you, Eric.


----------



## jeffh (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of her passing. Of course, she'll remain a symbol of civility on this site, quite possibly outliving all of us in that sense, and that's certainly something.


----------



## coyote6 (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences, Eric. Without her, I wouldn't like ENWorld as much as I do.


----------



## Sir Elton (Jan 25, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Nettie Hoguieson, my grandmother and the inspiration for "Grandma's rule" at EN World, passed away earlier today at a nursing home in northern Wisconsin.  She had battled cancer for the past couple of years and outlived various doctors' predictions of her death.  My mother and father took care of her in their home for about a year, then moved her to a nursing home a few months go when caring for her became a full-time job, and she was happy and comfortable until the end.



Well, good for her!  It's nice to know that she's reunited with dear departed loved ones who are overjoyed in communicating with her again!  Oh yeah, my condolences to you, Eric.  But it's a great thing for her.  She won't have to suffer cancer.


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Jan 25, 2007)

May God bless both you and her. Without knowing you or her personally, all that I can say is that I wish that there was more that I could say.


----------



## Sketchpad (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss Eric ...


----------



## Ace (Jan 25, 2007)

Wystan said:
			
		

> You and yours will be in my thoughts and prayers.




Mine as well. I was thinking about my late granny today as was a customer -- must be that sort of day I guess. Peace be with you.


----------



## Maester Luwin (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric I am sorry for your loss. My condolences to you & your family. I hope the good memories & that fact she touched so many here on the boards brings a smile to your face. You & your family will be in my thoughts & prayers. Maester Luwin


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Jan 25, 2007)

So very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## jaldaen (Jan 25, 2007)

Rest in peace Nettie... you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Soel (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences to you and yours, Eric.


----------



## Hunter In Darkness (Jan 25, 2007)

deeply sorry to hear this my condolences to you and your family


----------



## morbiczer (Jan 25, 2007)

My own grandmother died two weeks ago, today is her burial. I can understand how you must feel now.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.


----------



## Firzair (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm very sorry to read this. Grandma's rule is the rule I took to heart for ALL boards I post on, surely she was a great person. 

Firzair


----------



## Paragon (Jan 25, 2007)

my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Meadred (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.

-- Meadred


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences.


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences to you and yours, Eric. Take care.


----------



## Rydac (Jan 25, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss Eric. I wish you and your family much peace in enduring the difficult days right now.


----------



## jinx crossbow (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences, Eric


----------



## xmanii (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences.


----------



## Driddle (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric, I am sorry for your loss.
My sympathies and best wishes go out to you and yours.
-Brian


----------



## CrusaderX (Jan 25, 2007)

My prayers go out to you and your family.  God bless.


----------



## Myrkveth (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family, Eric.  Last summer, I lost my mother to a prolonged illness.

Your grandmother *is* in a better place.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric-

I'm very sad to hear about your and your family's loss. I've been a part of ENWorld (if not necessarily a vocal one) since the first rumors about 3rd Edition began to surface, and coming to this site (and the many others, of which this proved the champion- there can be only one!) was one of the things I most looked and look forward to during the course of my day. As your grandmother was mentioned on many an occasion, I echo your sentiment that she is very much a part of ENWorld to this day.

You have my thanks for your efforts in bringing ENWorld about, and my condolences for your grandmother.


----------



## Rykion (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sorry for your family's loss.  I send my condolences. You and your grandmother are in my prayers.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jan 25, 2007)

My sympathies as well.  My mother-in-law passed away last night after a two-year battle with lung cancer.  Her son (my BIL) had just called to say goodbye, and she rolled over and passed on.     

The hospice people had some good thoughts - the struggles she went through in the final days were simply her soul trying to move on to a better place.

I'm sure Nettie and Kate are sitting peacefully somewhere right now, wondering what the heck we're doing playing with toy soldiers and funny-shaped dice.  Godspeed.


----------



## skinnydwarf (Jan 25, 2007)

You have my condolences, Eric.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jan 25, 2007)

Condolences to you and your family, Eric.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric,
My family will keep yours in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jollyninja (Jan 25, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Oddly, that's not true.  I lived in the same town as her for a few years of my life, and it was during that time that I was introduced to D&D.  Though she was a pretty religious person, she didn't seem to have too much of a problem with the idea of it.  And I do vaguely recall trying to have her play for a bit.  The only thing I remember is she kept pronouncing the word _ogre _ as ... _orgy_.




You were blessed with a truly awesome grandma, a memory like that is priceless. My condolences.


----------



## Ranes (Jan 25, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I think it's a wonderful thing that she was able to be a part of your life for so long. Thank you for kind of making her a part of ours, as well.




Hear, hear!

Eric, to you and your family, my condolences.


----------



## Artoomis (Jan 25, 2007)

Your grandma is gone, but she will be remembered.  _"Don't say anything which would offend Eric's grandma"_ will live on and on - here and elsewhere.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 25, 2007)

Again, many thanks.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 25, 2007)

My condolences.


----------



## Dr. Harry (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric,

  This is such a friendly, civilized board that I think that many of us feel some connection to each other.   It seems moreso when I look at people who are reasonable enighbors in real space, as well as cyberspace.  Please accept my condolences on the death of your grandmother.

  Every time I check my posts to make sure that I'm doing my best to live up to this high level of decency, my mind goes to your grandmother, especially after the instance of the cards from EN World a while back.  She is thought of numberless times each day by the people of ENWorld as a positive community force.  

  There are a lot of canonized saints who don't inspire people as much.

  I hope it is alright if I pray that she continues to act as the patron saint of these boards.

     Harry


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jan 25, 2007)

Condolences to you and yours.


----------



## molonel (Jan 26, 2007)

My grandfather passed last year after a long battle with cancer, as well. I am deeply sorry your loss, and that of your family.


----------



## Del (Jan 26, 2007)

My deepest sympathies to you and yours Eric. It's never easy when a loved one passes on.

Warmest regards,


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm very sad to hear this news. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Pinotage


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jan 26, 2007)

She'll live on in your heart, and in all of ours, too. A toast in her honor tonight.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jan 26, 2007)

*I never know what to say*

My Condolences


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 4, 2007)

I think of you often
and make no outward show,
But what it means to lose you, 
no one will ever know
You wished no one farewell, 
not even said good-bye,
You were gone before I knew it,
and only God knows why.
You are not forgotten
nor will you ever be,
As long as life and memories last, 
I will remember thee.
To some you may be forgotten, 
to others a part of the past,
But to me who loved you dearly, 
your memories will always last.
Nothing can be more beautiful
than the memories I have of you.
To me, you were someone special,
God must have thought so too!
If tears could build a staircase 
and memories a lane,
I would walk all the way to Heaven,
and bring you back again. 

*In Remembrance.*​


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the bump.  The memorial service was held this weekend, and I got to be with family and get (re-)acquainted with various relatives and well-wishers from what seems like my distant past.  Grandma had a fitting send-off and we found appropriate closure.  All is well.


----------



## MerricB (Feb 5, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Thanks for the bump.  The memorial service was held this weekend, and I got to be with family and get (re-)acquainted with various relatives and well-wishers from what seems like my distant past.  Grandma had a fitting send-off and we found appropriate closure.  All is well.




Best wishes, Eric, to you and yours.

Cheers!


----------



## Balgus (Feb 5, 2007)

My condolences.  Her memory will live on these board forever... Grandmas Rule.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 5, 2007)

Very sad news, my thoughts are with you and your family, EN.  I've heard about this rule for years now, and have always loved it, as you must have loved your Grandmother.


----------



## Ilium (Feb 5, 2007)

My condolences, Eric.


----------



## Xath (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear this, Eric.  I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## punkorange (Feb 11, 2007)

I send my thoughts and prayers towards the family and friends of the grandmother of gaming sites.


----------



## BSF (Feb 16, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss Eric.  Thank you for introducing us to your grandmother in some small manner.  Her presence, through you, has been a very special thing here at EN World.


----------

